# Building and Maintenance!



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Well with all this snow and frigid weather I've kept busy with repairs and renovation to some existing buildings. Picked up a built Revell Superior Baking Co. a while back and didn't like the color(Blue/Grey) so I did a rehab and it doesn't look too bad...gotta finish the roof but what the hey! Also have some touch up on the Belvedere Hotel....I'm almost ready for phase II construction of our second table...can you smell the spring air(maybe not today its 5 below ):laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

MacD,

Spring seems too far away on my end ... more shoveling today ... yuck.

Building look great. You need a little dog near that fire hydrant!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

Those are some awesome looking buildings. Great job.

Get a little kid staring in the window of the bakery and drooling over the sweet delights inside, and you'll be set.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I personally like the building in the first pic that says rooms. Can you tell me where one might find that model for sale? Buildings looking good.


----------



## Bucklaew (Oct 7, 2010)

That hotel is from Life Like or Wathers now. I have one that came with my setup when I first bought it.

Nice work on your buildings. I like what you have done. I too use flat paint on my buildings.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Gotta love winter!*

Well thanks fellas, I can't wait to start setting up the new table when the weather gets warmer...some time in June around here!:laugh: The Hotel Belvedere is a Life-Like model that I purchased at Train fest in Milwaukee back in November. Paid $11.50 for it with discount and I'm very happy I did. I've seen it as high as $21.00 on Ebay and $17.00 at my LHS....so I done good. Just about all my models are done in flats either Testors,Tamiya, and the worlds oldest Pactra paints in existence(some are over 15yrs old! I do have some figures for the layout and will take your excellent suggestions to heart, so thanks again guys!


----------

